# Points are not going back to the Credit Pool?



## Bigrob (Aug 19, 2016)

Lately all of my points are returning as regular use year points, rather than credit pooled points, although all my reservations were booked from credit pooled points. Is anyone else experiencing this problem?

What I am theorizing is that although the system may be set up to restore points to the credit pool, if the credit pool from which the points came has been depleted (taken to 0), the system can't return them to that pool.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 19, 2016)

Bigrob said:


> Lately all of my points are returning as regular use year points, rather than credit pooled points, although all my reservations were booked from credit pooled points. Is anyone else experiencing this problem?
> 
> What I am theorizing is that although the system may be set up to restore points to the credit pool, if the credit pool from which the points came has been depleted (taken to 0), the system can't return them to that pool.



Its happening  to me too.. Most of the time they go back to regular poits expiring Dec 31, but Ive had some odd stuff, like going back to regular points with the old pool date in 2019 

It hasnt been a big deal because a phone call (and another $39) gets it fixed, but it will be an issue after Sept 30

And its a problem for the call center, My calls have taken as long as 2 hours to get everything put back the way it should be, and now they have a new procedure. Last time I called they filled out a form and passed it on to some one else in the system. I was told to call back in 24-48 hours to pay the $39 and actually do the credit pooling    So dont wait until Sept 30 to do your last credit pooling, do it a few days before.


----------



## north (Aug 19, 2016)

Why do you have to pay $39 for something that is an error in the system?


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 19, 2016)

north said:


> Why do you have to pay $39 for something that is an error in the system?



Wyndham's policy is you have to prove there was a problem on their end. They "support" you in doing this by sending a "points history" that includes every transaction you've made in the account... every reservation and cancellation... You are then able to "identify" from this where their error occurred (in theory). They may charge $25 to send the points history, and there is no guarantee you'll be able to prove it from that anyway, since it doesn't show where the points came from to make a booking.

So my guess is, Ron has evaluated that it's a better use of his time to just pay the $39 and do it over again.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 19, 2016)

Look on bright side. Your points don't expire just keep pooling


----------



## ronparise (Aug 19, 2016)

Braindead said:


> Look on bright side. Your points don't expire just keep pooling



I can only  pool as late   as Sept 30  Its wont be  a big deal until then

and yes $39 not the issue.. getting it done is.


----------



## am1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Same situation here.  Much more complicated in the need to wait 2 days for housekeeping credits to be restacked.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 19, 2016)

Conversely, those who want to deposit to RCI from the Pool now have a way of doing so. Maybe.


----------



## buckor (Aug 19, 2016)

ronparise said:


> I can only  pool as late   as Sept 30  Its wont be  a big deal until then
> 
> and yes $39 not the issue.. getting it done is.


Sep. 30....

Is that your cutoff date or is something happening to the system on Sep. 30?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 19, 2016)

buckor said:


> Sep. 30....
> 
> Is that your cutoff date or is something happening to the system on Sep. 30?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk



He's got VIP accounts, and they can pool as late as September 30th of the current year (as opposed to non-VIP that have to pool _before _the year begins).


----------



## buckor (Aug 19, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> He's got VIP accounts, and the can pool as late as September 30th of the current year (as opposed to non-VIP that have to pool _before _the year begins).


I feel stupid...i should've been able to put that together!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 19, 2016)

buckor said:


> I feel stupid...i should've been able to put that together!



It was a fair question, given the changes made last year and this year where they (sometimes) give definitive dates.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 19, 2016)

buckor said:


> Sep. 30....
> 
> Is that your cutoff date or is something happening to the system on Sep. 30?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


FYI, I'm gold and it's June 30th

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckor (Aug 19, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> It was a fair question, given the changes made last year and this year where they (sometimes) give definitive dates.


Thanks for the encouragement!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 19, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> FYI, I'm gold and it's June 30th



Non-VIP and Silver = December 31st prior to start of UY
Gold = June 30th
Platinum = September 30th


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 19, 2016)

*happened to me*

my points went back to my use year but the housekeeping credits went back into the credit pool.  what good are housekeeping credits when you have no points!  After 3 days of phone calls I finally have my housekeeping and points joined up in my use year.  The evidently have some bugs in their system with cancelling reservations and where the points go to.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 19, 2016)

it was working right earlier in the year, I guess they made a coding change to screw it up


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 19, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> it was working right earlier in the year, I guess they made a coding change to screw it up



They mostly used an older version to 'restore' from another flubbed up improvement ... ie, the FORGET to copy the system before applying bad updates.


----------



## Explorer7 (Aug 20, 2016)

More often than not this summer points have not gone back to credit pool and required a call to VC to correct. Glad it's not just me, so maybe they will fix it...


----------



## north (Aug 22, 2016)

I had 3 reservations at the same resort, booked from the same Credit Pool on the same date in 2016. The Credit Pool points were my 2018 points. Tonight, I cancelled the reservations. The first and the last reservation returned as regular points in the 2017 use year.  The middle reservation seems to have returned to a Credit Pool (I will know which when the Point Status page has been updated).

I will have to call tomorrow to move the points to the correct Credit Pool.  I hope there is not a problem proving that there is an error in the system when I have a lot of points in a use year that I have already credit pooled.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Aug 23, 2016)

When this happened to me (2016) with my points not going back to the credit pool (when I canceled my reservation), I just called in to Wyndham and asked for Owner Care.  They fixed everything to my satisfaction.  I did NOT have to pay $39 again to have them place my points back into the credit pool.  

It was frustrating having to call, but Wyndham corrected their error within minutes.  

Wyndham still has many glitches in their reservation booking system that I am surprised are still ongoing.

There are many website issues that also need to be updated and addressed.

Cynthia T.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 23, 2016)

Vacationfuntips said:


> When this happened to me (2016) with my points not going back to the credit pool (when I canceled my reservation), I just called in to Wyndham and asked for Owner Care.  They fixed everything to my satisfaction.  I did NOT have to pay $39 again to have them place my points back into the credit pool.
> 
> It was frustrating having to call, but Wyndham corrected their error within minutes.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to hear they resolved your issues quickly and to your satisfaction. Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to be the case for those of us that experience the problem on a recurring basis; if anything they should work to make it more expedient when the problem recurs, as they know they have a problem on their end; but instead Wyndham puts the onus on us to try to prove where the points should have gone back to. It is very frustrating.


----------



## travelwyndham (Aug 23, 2016)

*Wyndham Suspended my Account and won't tell me why*

Hi there, I talked to you a few years back. I Guess I'm also considered a "megarenter". I have been having so many problems with Wyndham over the last few years. We went ahead and upgraded to presidential reserve in hopes that they would leave us alone and stop the harassment. However, soon after upgrading, I got a call from a Jan Wilmington (apparently very high up) telling me that we weren't "allowed" to own presidential reserve and that they were going to actively try to take it away. That was back in April. I hadn't heard anything and things seemed fine, until I found out (through a collection letter) that I owed maintenance on a week with Shearwater. That is impossible, because we converted two weeks with Shearwater to points (worth 900,000 points) when we made the PR purchase back in March. I have all the paperwork and receipts for the conversion fees. So I started calling in and I was given the run around. Today, I went into my account and it said that I couldn't access the account because it was behind... OK, so what do I need to pay? Well, they won't tell me ANYTHING. They said that all they can see is that my account is suspended and they can only transfer me to a case manager. Of course, that's a voicemail. I can't access any of my reservations, financial information, nothing. I called my sales guy and he said they just suspended another megarenter. Have you heard anything? Do you have any idea if they can actually suspend our account legally and not allow us to get any information on why its suspended? Anything you can do to help would be great. Thank you


----------



## bestresort (Aug 23, 2016)

*Wyndham is attacking their best customers*

Its time for a class action lawsuit.

I dont understand why they attack their largest customers.

They are going after mega rentors.

In my case, I had a billing issue and they cancelled every reservation i had , so i remade them. then they say i show you have 8 m in booking vs the 2 m you own. They are looking at gross booking s not net bookings

They wont unfreeze my account and they wont tell me what the issue is

A wyndham lawyer called with an owner care person and ask me if i wanted my own lawyer present with the inference i did something wrong

Only thing i could gleam was they were looking at a report that added up bookings. So if you have alot of turnover, you could make the list


----------



## bnoble (Aug 23, 2016)

> Its time for a class action lawsuit.



<sarcasm>
Good idea. No one has ever tried that before. 
</sarcasm>


----------



## CO skier (Aug 24, 2016)

bestresort said:


> Its time for a class action lawsuit.


A lawsuit may prove embarrassing when you have to explain how you turned a 2 million points ownership into 8 million points of reservations




bestresort said:


> They are going after mega rentors.


They are going after the mega rentors in WorldMark, too.  More power to them. 



bestresort said:


> In my case, I had a billing issue and they cancelled every reservation i had , so i remade them. then they say i show you have 8 m in booking vs the 2 m you own. They are looking at gross booking s not net bookings


Can you explain how you turned 2 million net bookings into 8 million gross bookings?  If it is the book-book-cancel-cancel-rebook-upgrade, see the note above regarding a class action lawsuit.  I don't know why, but the term "unjust enrichment" just popped into my mind.



bestresort said:


> A wyndham lawyer called with an owner care person and ask me if i wanted my own lawyer present with the inference i did something wrong


Any lawyer will take the case for billable hours.  Find a lawyer who will work on a contingency.  When you get to the part about how you turned 2 million points into 8 million points of reservations, they probably won't touch it with a 10-foot pole.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 24, 2016)

This thread went way off topic quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Aug 24, 2016)

CO skier said:


> Can you explain how you turned 2 million net bookings into 8 million gross bookings?




I dont know the difference between net bookings and gross bookings

but if last year I took my 2 million 2015 and 2016 and 2017 points and credit pooled them I could put all 6 million into 2016 and 2017 reservations. and then in Jan 2016 I could have put the 2 million 2018 points into the pool and put all them into 2016 and 2017 reservations too  

adds up to 8 million


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2016)

And then Wyndham can explain where points taken (for overlapping reservations which were cancelled for just a 1 day infringement) went to?

The balancing of the "points buckets" accounting spreadsheets would be interesting.... IMHO.

Reminds me of the Cher song, "Tramps & ...." and how the gyspy's were threated.


----------



## bestresort (Aug 25, 2016)

*you dont understand the difference*



CO skier said:


> A lawsuit may prove embarrassing when you have to explain how you turned a 2 million points ownership into 8 million points of reservations
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you dont understand the difference between gross and net

i ended up with 2, 2 is all i have Net

People book and cancel all the time, im sure you have too so dont be a hypocrite


----------



## CO skier (Aug 25, 2016)

bestresort said:


> you dont understand the difference between gross and net
> 
> i ended up with 2, 2 is all i have Net
> 
> People book and cancel all the time, im sure you have too so dont be a hypocrite


You are correct.  I still do not understand what you mean by net bookings and gross bookings.

It does not matter.  If you did not manipulate the system and used 2 million points to reserve only 2 million points worth of reservations, then you will not have anything to worry about, and there will not be any reason for a lawsuit.

I book my vacations at 13 months or 10 months, then 13 or 10 months later, I go on vacation.  It is pretty simple.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 26, 2016)

CO skier said:


> You are correct.  I still do not understand what you mean by net bookings and gross bookings.
> 
> It does not matter.  If you did not manipulate the system and used 2 million points to reserve only 2 million points worth of reservations, then you will not have anything to worry about, and there will not be any reason for a lawsuit.
> 
> I book my vacations at 13 months or 10 months, then 13 or 10 months later, I go on vacation.  It is pretty simple.



Net bookings would be the number of points your account is decremented for reservations.  Gross bookings would be the full point value of the bookings if done with no discounts or upgrades.  Wyndham provides the difference from the points pool it owns, as I understand it.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 27, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> Net bookings would be the number of points your account is decremented for reservations.  Gross bookings would be the full point value of the bookings if done with no discounts or upgrades.  Wyndham provides the difference from the points pool it owns, as I understand it.



I dont think thats right

The VIP program does indeed add costs to a resorts operation and to the operation of the club but neither the resorts nor the club, are compensated in the way you describe, 

First of all VIP discounts do not add expenses to the operation of the resorts, for which they need to be compensated.   The only thing a resort is due is the maintenance fees and they are paid whether anyone stays at the property or not. (or whether they stay with half the points or pay full price).   As long as all the points are sold (and everyone pays their fees), the resort has the money to cover its expenses. It doesnt matter whether the units are occupied by their deeded owners, other wyndham points owners, renters, rci exchangers, or whether they sit vacant, expenses are covered as long as mf has been paid

Now there is an exception to that,  Wyndhams mfs, are based on the old timeshare model of weekly stays, so cranked into mf calculations is enough money to cover 1 housekeeping per weekly stay.  As you know the points system allows reservations for less than a week, and owners are allocated a supply of housekeeping credits based on the number of points they own. If an owner uses more housekeeping than they have paid for, they must pay Wyndham (actually we pay it to the Fairshare trust) for the overage , The resorts bill the trust for these extras and they are compensated.  

Heres where VIP comes in. One of the percs of VIP is unlimited housekeeping. If VIP owners exceed the houskeeping standard by making an excessive number of reservations, (lots of short stays) they dont pay extra. and yet the rooms have to be cleaned, The resorts bill the trust and the trust pays.  The Trust anticipates a certain amount of this and bills wyndham each year for it. Other expenses of the VIP program have to be covered as well.. The daily newspaper, the new News Readers, early check ins, the special VIP line at the call centers and an allocation for the unlimited transactions, 

So yes there are expenses of the trust  and expenses at the resort that VIP owners cause and yes Wyndham covers those expenses. But discounted stays arent an expense item and there is no compensation to the trust or to the resorts for them


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 27, 2016)

ronparise said:


> I dont think thats right
> 
> The VIP program does indeed add costs to a resorts operation and to the operation of the club but neither the resorts nor the club, are compensated in the way you describe,
> 
> ...



Discounted stays, of course, are not a direct revenue item to the resort.  BUT, Wyndham populates the pool with points it owns, on which it pays maintenance fees, to compensate any VIP discounts.  The points are owned and MF paid by the marketing department.  So the difference may not go directly to THAT resort, but it is covered in the overall CWP exchange system by points for which maintenance fees are paid to "a" resort, just as any points on which you may pay MF and use for the respective resort.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 27, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> Discounted stays, of course, are not a direct revenue item to the resort.  BUT, Wyndham populates the pool with points it owns, on which it pays maintenance fees, to compensate any VIP discounts.  The points are owned and MF paid by the marketing department.  So the difference may not go directly to THAT resort, but it is covered in the overall CWP exchange system by points for which maintenance fees are paid to "a" resort, just as any points on which you may pay MF and use for the respective resort.




There is no payment of money or points to compensate the resorts or the club for VIP discounts. There are payments made to provide for the direct expenses like housekeeping (VIP owners get unlimited housekeeping  and yet their rooms have to be cleaned) 

Unsold inventory (wyndhams points) whether mfs are paid or not,  means that there is more availability for all owners, 

The VIP discounts impact availability but they dont cost the resorts any extra money, and the marketing budget doesnt provid points or money to the trust or resorts


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 27, 2016)

ronparise said:


> There is no payment of money or points to compensate the resorts or the club for VIP discounts. There are payments made to provide for the direct expenses like housekeeping (VIP owners get unlimited housekeeping  and yet their rooms have to be cleaned)
> 
> Unsold inventory (wyndhams points) whether mfs are paid or not,  means that there is more availability for all owners,
> 
> The VIP discounts impact availability but they dont cost the resorts any extra money, and the marketing budget doesnt provid points or money to the trust or resorts



Dude, full points are used for the reservations, you are simply using some of yours and some of Wyndham's.  Wyndham deposits points into the trust.  The trust couldn't balance as an exchange platform if they didn't.

VIPs are not riding on the backs of me and the other paeions.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 27, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> Dude, full points are used for the reservations, you are simply using some of yours and some of Wyndham's.  Wyndham deposits points into the trust.  The trust couldn't balance as an exchange platform if they didn't.
> 
> VIPs are not riding on the backs of me and the other paeions.



vips are not riding on anyone's back, I agree, but wyndham isnt adding points to the pool to compensate for vip discounts. 

It doest matter if the room is vacant or occupied by an exchange, or vip or just a regular guy owner.    wyndham doesnt populate the pool (as you put it) to compensate anyone,, 

Yes there are unsold points which represent unsold units and that adds to the availability for everyone. And those unsold points are absolutely necessary, Otherwise  we would find ourselves in a position where there is no availability anywher in the system toward the end of the year.  But there is no point  for point deposits to compensate for the vip discounts. because as you put it "vips are not riding on anyone's back"


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Personally I believe in all systems VIP's are riding on everyone's backs including their own but they are benefiting from it while non VIP's are not.

VIP benefits are supposed to be paid by the developer and that includes the HK and upgrades and other benefits.  I think Wyndham does contribute to the budget for these but probably not to the extent that they are actually used.  I doubt very much that they put money aside when they overcharge for retail purchases and make a little escrow account and then pull money out based on VIP usage.  More realistically they increase the management fees and the program fees and then create and increase guest cert fees and other fees. 


Not all developers pay MF on unsold units.   They have other formulas for unsold units that they contribute to but not to the extent of full payment.  When developers pay the MF's they don't put it in the pot for owners to reserve.  They keep those units for rental and for sales promotions. 

So we get back to my premise for paying for the benefits beyond the line item chip in by Wyndham. If a VIP member is paying MF on 1,000,000 points but are using 2,000,000 worth of inventory, someone is paying the MF's for that extra million points.  Easy MF rise for everyone to cover it.  So everyone pays for the VIP benefits but only the VIP's benefit with the use of extra inventory.  My guess is that the places where the VIP benefits are used the most are the places where the MF's have the sharper rise.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 27, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> So we get back to my premise for paying for the benefits beyond the line item chip in by Wyndham. If a VIP member is paying MF on 1,000,000 points but are using 2,000,000 worth of inventory, someone is paying the MF's for that extra million points.  *Easy MF rise for everyone to cover it.*  So everyone pays for the VIP benefits but only the VIP's benefit with the use of extra inventory.  My guess is that the places where the VIP benefits are used the most are the places where the MF's have the sharper rise.



You are absolutely right someone is paying the mf for all the points, but There is no mf rise to cover the discounts that a VIP owner gets

all the expenses are covered by maintenance fees, A  vip owner pays the same as a non vip owner, exactly the same

Lets assume a timeshare resort that has 10 units, and 50 weeks,  and the resort is 90% sold out,  So we have 450 owners. The budget is done and they need $540,000 to cover it .  that means every owner get a bill for $1200  which they pay

Now the hoa wants to keep the place full all the time so  they decide to do something special for their favorite owners (lets call them Platinum VIP owners)  and tell them that if they want an extra week they can rent one of the vacant units  for $600. (50% of maintenance fees)  and they tell a second group (gold VIPs) that they can rent a vacant unit   for $780 (a 35% discount)  and they tell a third group (silver vip)  that they can rent a vacant unit for $900 (25% discount)  everyone else can rent a vacant unit for  full mf  or $1200

That some owners can rent these vacant units for less than other owners doesnt change a thing about the hoas annual budget or the maintenance fees that everyone pays. The budget remains constant at $600000 and its covered by the owners annual $1200 fee, 

Its the same thing with wyndham, That some owners can make last minute reservations cheaper than other owners, doesnt change the income to the resorts or the maintenance fees. There is no loss of income as a result of these discounts  that the sales dept has to make up


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 27, 2016)

There has to be a break even point to that.  Where the credit pool point reservations use up that cushion?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Aug 27, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> There has to be a break even point to that.  Where the credit pool point reservations use up that cushion?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Credit pool doesnt use up anything

when you make a reservation from the credit pool the points come from the use year that matches your reservation


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 12, 2016)

This weekend I cancelled some reservations that were booked with credit pooled points.  The points returned to my March 2017 use year bucket (instead of the credit pool dated 11/22/2019).  

I spent over an hour on the phone with owner care.   I couldn't convince them there was an error.  And I had to get to work (the day job does take priority). 

It appears to me that the problem was not when the reservation was cancelled.  It looks like the issue is at the time the reservation is originally made. The system is not correctly marking that the reservation is using CP points - it is tracking them as Mar 2017 points.  Thus when I cancelled it the points returned to March 2017.   To Owner Care it looks correct (she kept saying it was made with Mar 2017 points - that's what the system shows).  But I'm 100% sure the reservation was made with CP points. 

Other interesting fact -- they don't know what your beginning balance is by day.  Trying to explain why things don't balance is a moot point - they don't have point of reference.  She was telling me x amount of points were returned to the CP (for a particular reservation).  I told her that if she added the beginning balance and x it didn't equal my current balance.  She can't check her numbers against my numbers because they don't have the beginning balance of my CP points (or any bucket of points for that matter).

Beyond frustrating!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 12, 2016)

This is the reason why I track every Wyndham transaction in a spread sheet.  I know what date the transaction happened, I know what bucket (regular or pooled) of points the transaction was from.  I also know what the balance of point were before the transaction.  After the transactions have posted I get a screen capture of the point balances again.  It has helped provide the "proof" necessary to substantiate my position if points are not returned to the correct bucket if they get cancelled.  Wyndham is like the IRS, you are guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## am1 (Dec 12, 2016)

How some wyndham owner care reos just do not get that this is an issue still is beyond belief.  I brought it to their attention last may or June.  At the time I did not really mind that much. (Not enough to spend an hour on the phone every day trying to get it fixed).  Some agents noticed it and thought it was odd that I had 2019 regular points with the same expriation as credit pool points.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 12, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> This is the reason why I track every Wyndham transaction in a spread sheet.  I know what date the transaction happened, I know what bucket (regular or pooled) of points the transaction was from.  I also know what the balance of point were before the transaction.  After the transactions have posted I get a screen capture of the point balances again.  It has helped provide the "proof" necessary to substantiate my position if points are not returned to the correct bucket if they get cancelled.  Wyndham is like the IRS, you are guilty until proven innocent.



That is pretty much what I did.  It all looks good at the time you book the transaction.  The points are subtracted from the correct bucket.  They just aren't tracked correctly in the reservation itself.  Thus when the reservation is cancelled they return to the wrong bucket.   At the time I booked the reservation it all looked good.  To me my points balance the next morning looks good. 

The issue comes when you cancel.  When I explained to Owner Care that I had 0 points in my March 2017 bucket when I made the reservation - and thus the points had to come from the CP she said - I don't know what your beginning balance was.  We can't see that.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 12, 2016)

Sandi Bo said:


> The issue comes when you cancel.  When I explained to Owner Care that I had 0 points in my March 2017 bucket when I made the reservation - and thus the points had to come from the CP she said - I don't know what your beginning balance was.  We can't see that.




Which is why I take screen shots of my point balances.  I can provide proof to them as to what the point values are, at a specific point in time.  I keep all of the screen shot extracts in the spread sheet.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 12, 2016)

am1 said:


> How some wyndham owner care reos just do not get that this is an issue still is beyond belief.  I brought it to their attention last may or June.  At the time I did not really mind that much. (Not enough to spend an hour on the phone every day trying to get it fixed).  Some agents noticed it and thought it was odd that I had 2019 regular points with the same expriation as credit pool points.



I've seen (and reported) this in the past as well. Well - seen the points return to the wrong bucket when I cancelled a reservation. I always thought it was the cancellation process that was buggy.  But today I could tell the issue is actually happening at time the reservation is made. 

I thought I didn't care.  That worst case scenario I would pay $39 AGAIN to re-credit pool the points.  Better than spending hours on the phone.   But at some point I'm going to have points expire because they keep putting them back into my March 2017 bucket.   I do care about that.


----------



## am1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Sandi Bo said:


> I've seen (and reported) this in the past as well. Well - seen the points return to the wrong bucket when I cancelled a reservation. I always thought it was the cancellation process that was buggy.  But today I could tell the issue is actually happening at time the reservation is made.
> 
> I thought I didn't care.  That worst case scenario I would pay $39 AGAIN to re-credit pool the points.  Better than spending hours on the phone.   But at some point I'm going to have points expire because they keep putting them back into my March 2017 bucket.   I do care about that.



As well you may have your account locked if Wyndham finds you are credit pooling more points then you own.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 12, 2016)

am1 said:


> As well you may have your account locked if Wyndham finds you are credit pooling more points then you own.



Yes - always living with that hanging over our heads.   Oh if they'd only fix their systems.  (And I know - preaching to the choir).


----------



## jhoug (Dec 12, 2016)

Or when you go to pool them, like happened to me this year, they will tell you that there are some points that can't be pooled because they are not "attached" to a contract.


----------



## 55plus (Dec 13, 2016)

bestresort said:


> *Wyndham is attacking their best customers*
> 
> A wyndham lawyer called with an owner care person and ask me if i wanted my own lawyer present with the inference i did something wrong
> 
> Only thing i could gleam was they were looking at a report that added up bookings. So if you have alot of turnover, you could make the list



To have a company lawyer call you directly is out of the norm. It's sounds like some type of scare tactic to ask you if you want a lawyer present. A lawyer would have written you; spelled out the issue in writing, not call out of the blue.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 13, 2016)

morrisjim said:


> To have a company lawyer call you directly is out of the norm. It's sounds like some type of scare tactic to ask you if you want a lawyer present. A lawyer would have written you; spelled out the issue in writing, not call out of the blue.



Lawyers represent their clients, In this case the Wyndham lawyers represent Wyndham. And they are not calling out of the blue, They are calling about  a specific thing. In my case and in the case of several other owners that have reported here on TUG, is that our accounts were suspended, because it looks like points have been manufactured points out of nothing. The call they made to me was to figure out whats going on and to ask my cooperation in figuring it out and what to do about it

I was never accused of doing anything wrong, (so I didnt think I needed a lawyer)  but they really wanted to know how I used my account and some of their questions made it seem like i did something wrong so they "read me my rights" and offered to back off until i was represented.  I got the sense that the lawyer was there to keep things civil and to make sure they never accused me of wrong-doing. (ie to keep the  Wyndham employees in line)  I got the distinct impression that they thought the only way I could have an account that looked the way mine did was that I had some one  on the inside working for me.... they really wanted to find that person.  

That wasnt the case, of course. This wasnt done with the help of a rogue, wyndham employee. I got the "extra" points by taking advantage  of certain inefficiencies; Wyndhams right hand dosent know what their left hand is doing (some here have described it as  silo's)

And back to  the subject of this thread, the credit pool.  That the credit pool isnt working as it should is a big part of their  problem


----------

